# Hartville, Ohio Show & Swap



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Jun 18, 2012)

Found it on CL I've been to the marketplace pretty nice swap meet although this is the first time I've heard of this event. I'm glad I found it, this is the closest bicycle show that I know of to me so I'll definitely be going.

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/bik/3033747190.html

-Sam


----------



## partsguy (Jun 18, 2012)

A bit far for me...but I'll think about it. Depends how gas is then and how the car holds up. Personally 7 hrs is probably a no go.


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Jun 18, 2012)

classicfan1 said:


> A bit far for me...but I'll think about it. Depends how gas is then and how the car holds up. Personally 7 hrs is probably a no go.




Most events like this are about that far away for me, this one is only an hour from me.

-Sam


----------



## spook1s (Jul 29, 2012)

Did this show happen already?.. The link doesn't work for me.

It was a decent show last time I went. Stephen, It's might be pretty fun for you. They have the show on the Hartville Fleamarket grounds and there is a fleamarket going on at the same time as the show/swap. You seem to be the type who likes those sort of things!
There is a lot of motorized scooter stuff. It's a nice small swap meet. Get there early! The local vultures practically climbed into my truck before I could unload last year!.. and it was still VERY early in the morning.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 29, 2012)

I have it down as Sept 6-8. Please correct me if I am wrong. This show gets better every year.


----------



## spook1s (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, You are correct. Spoke w/ one of the main guys putting on the show today.

Swap spaces are FREE if you bring bicycle related items!!


----------



## spook1s (Aug 19, 2012)

Bumping this one back up to keep it fresh on the minds of folks in the area. Hopefully it will just keep getting bigger and better as time goes on!

Remember,  Swap spaces are FREE inside the designated area ONLY IF you have bicycle related stuff to "peddle".

There is also a FREE bike show and usually the motorized bicycle gang goes for a scenic ride.


----------



## rlhender (Aug 19, 2012)

spook1s said:


> Bumping this one back up to keep it fresh on the minds of folks in the area. Hopefully it will just keep getting bigger and better as time goes on!
> 
> Remember,  Swap spaces are FREE inside the designated area ONLY IF you have bicycle related stuff to "peddle".
> 
> There is also a FREE bike show and usually the motorized bicycle gang goes for a scenic ride.




Can you give the details? the link to craigslist is not working
Thanks


----------



## spook1s (Aug 19, 2012)

Located at the Hartville MarketPlace and Flea Market grounds in Hartville, Ohio.   Show/Swap dates are Sept. 6,7,8


----------



## spook1s (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey guys and gals!! This show is coming up next weekend!  Don't forget!

Of course I got called back to work for Tuesday...  And I only live 15 min. from there!!  

AND I had a truck and trailer load of stuff to bring!! This wouldn't be so aggravating if I hadn't been laid off since July 17th.

Everybody have a good time!


----------



## spook1s (Sep 7, 2012)

So have any of you guys gone to the show yet? Anybody take any pics?  I'm so ticked I have to miss the swap!

I was hoping to find something pretty old this time around. I'm looking for something maybe from the 20's-30's or maybe older? Tool box tank, braced handlebars...  I was also hoping to find some parts for other projects.

Really, I wanted to do some trading. Sell off some stuff to fund other adventures! The cash and carry method of doing business is so much more simple than doing things on the internet. Quick and hassle free... No listing, No email run around, No packing, No shipping...

If any of you guys or gals go to the show... PLEASE take some pics! I'd love to see what I missed this year!


----------

